# Irrational Behavior



## PeterMB (Nov 23, 2012)

My wife has recently started telling me my behavior is irrational. I am extremely strong willed and persistent. I've tried the "I see your point, but feel differently" answers. She constantly pushes or uses holding out to persuade or influence me to change my opinion or tells me I am wrong. That leads to an argument and our tempers.

Does anyone have any insight to share? 

Is there a separation of being irrational and having irrational reaction? 

Thanks


----------



## Uptown (Mar 27, 2010)

PeterMB said:


> Is there a separation of being irrational and having irrational reaction?


Not that I'm aware of, Peter. Feelings, of course, are irrational -- which is precisely why we call them "feelings," not "thoughts." Do you believe your W is projecting her irrational thoughts onto you? What does she claim is so irrational about your behavior or your reasoning?


----------

